# Had a blast during the season!



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

After I took my buck on Tuesday I hunted the rest of the week with a camera only. I had a bunch of fun and took a lot of pictures of deer, turkeys, birds, whatever.

I was averaging 20-40 deer sightings per day and took some movies of big groups of deer moving through. Wednesday I saw 9 different bucks, all young, and had 3 within 15-30 FEET on the ground box I was in. These young bucks were running the does hard that day. I saw the same bucks numerous times during the day. Thursday I only saw 3 bucks, NO little ones!!

This is two of the bucks, the 3rd was already right behind the box, walking down the fence towards me at 1:30 on Wednesday.

I'm off to work, I'll post more pics later this week.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice pics Lundy, hope to see some more.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome Pictures !!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a great time, and the spot you had looks awesome.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

More pics from last week


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

And just a few more


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet pics Kim, looks like you had a great week !


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pictures Kim! It looks like you guys did see plenty of deer. I was out all day Monday and then a couple of evenings and mornings separately. We saw a few deer each day but could not find anything nice enough to fill a buck tag with. So far we had a couple of does but we are still shopping for another keeper.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

One of a few videos I took last week.

This is NOT a high quality video as it was taken with my still camera.

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d174/Lundy43123/?action=view&current=PC020225.flv


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a few more. I think my next purchase will be a video camera.

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d174/Lundy43123/?action=view&current=PC020228.flv

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d174/Lundy43123/?action=view&current=PC020226.flv

There are a couple of young bucks in this group
http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d174/Lundy43123/?action=view&current=PC010205.flv


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice video's Kim. Those types of numbers and activity would spoil most folks...! The quaility of the video is actually pretty good too.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think our deer population is pretty decent but those videos prove that our numbers are nowhere near what you have. We have one field where we occasionally spot 10-11 deer grazing at once but they usually come from different directions. Other than that we see small groups of 3-4 at a time. On Monday I did see 30+ deer but some were probably repeats. My problem is that I am only seeing mostly 1.5 year old small bucks.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome pictures!!!Congrats on a fine deer.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Those are some cool pictures!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thats a lot of deer. Were you guys pushing them? They seemed to be running quite a bit.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No we weren't pushing them.

But the neighbors were big time. This area gets a lot of hunting pressure and they run a bunch of big drives on the surrounding properties.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Kim...very nice!
The population isnt hurting there at all!


----------

